# Whistler update



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

Haven't posted or lurked in a while. Just wanted to say hi and all is well with pupster. Here are a few pics:


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

More pics


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Haha don't know why that pic is upside down...


----------

